# Simple setup on a budget!



## ccfc1986 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey all,

I am new to this forum and website but have found the information listed here very useful in my search for a home theater system.

I currently have no system set up at all - i just use my TV (HP 32" 720p LCD) for my audio for all my devices. I have the following setup with my tv:

Cable Box
Playstation 3
Wii 

All of which i would like to get hooked up and sound processed through a new receiver setup.

I am looking to get a cheaper system here - nothing crazy fancy, just enough to get the job done! I would like a 5.1 system (i don't feel that 7.1 is really worth it for me at this point - unless i could get something for a relative price to a 5.1 system - i still would only use 5.1 speaker system though until i have the space/money to get better). 

So, what sort of receivers can you recommend? I know they can vary a lot in terms of price, but i would like to spend no more than 300 on the receiver (less if possible, which i know probably isn't). Do you have any recommendations? I just want it to work, and not be horrible - if that's not possible on this budget, I can wait a few more months. 

In terms of speakers - i have absolutely no idea what is what, and what i am looking for in speakers. I just assume a speaker is a speaker - but i know thats not the case! Here i would like to get something mid to low range (something that is functional - im not a crazy audio nut, so quality doesn't need to be perfect here), and something that i can upgrade as i get a nicer paycheck down the road!

So once again, please help me find a decent receiver and sound system for a budget. Any ideas, comments, and or questions... i will get back to you asap!

Thanks for all the help and advice in advance.

Tony


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

I know it can be tempting to just get something to start with, but if you plan to upgrade, it would be better to start out with what you want, and not re-buy later on.

What is your total budget? You can just get a HTIB, but the speakers are generally lacking. Onkyo has some of the better ones, and if you want to upgrade later on, a HTIB Onkyo AVR is not junk, so it can be a starting point.

Of, if a speaker is just a speaker to you, you might be really happy with a Onkyo HTIB.


----------



## ccfc1986 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I looked into the HTIB option, but i don't want to do this unless there is some good quality in the system. I have had issues with them in the past - and i don't feel they offer the quality and adaptability of a separate receiver and speakers. If you do recommend the HTIB option, you mention Onkyo - i have heard good things about them as well. 

My budget for the entire system would be ~500 (preferably) going up to 650-700 max. That gives me some good options for my requirements. 

In terms of my comment about speakers, i can obviously tell the difference in quality for the most part, i just don't understand the technical jargon. So if someone tells me, hey you can get speaker set A for 200 and speaker set B for 300 - but speaker set A is different with x,y,z than the 300 ones - that doesn't help. But if you tell me speaker set A is better by 20% - then great - sounds good. I just don't get all the technical details yet (im still working on understanding that stuff!)

So once again - a HTIB is defiantly an option - but only if its got 2 things going for it:
1) its comparable quality to a seperate receiver and speaker setup 
2) it will allow me to upgrade in the future (better speakers, different 'receiver' etc)

Thanks for your input so far! 

All the info is appreciated! :wave:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Get the best Onkyo AVR you can find within your budget. Onkyo is consistently the bang for the buck leader, though you might also find a good deal on Pioneer, Denon, or others. For $300, you're probably looking at the 500 series, maybe a 600-series if you really shop around.

For speakers, most folks recommend that, when starting out on a budget, you get good speakers for your front 3 (L, C, R) and cheap ones to start with for your surrounds (or use something you already have). Current budget darlings are the Behringer 2030P and Infinity Primus Series (check ebay's Harmon Auth reseller).

For a sub, there are a lot of budget options to start with that will get you by, but be aware that if you're looking for the hit-in-the-chest impact of big movie theaters, you'll need to save up for something. I think the Elemental Designs entry level subs are the closest you can get to a solid performing budget sub, Daytons from Parts Express are the best you can get on a shoe string budget, and SVS and HSU are generally regarded as the top performing internet subs. Outlaw and Emotiva are also having sales that make their sub compelling based on price/spec, but there isn't a lot of experience with these.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

I know you said 700 max, but this is on sale (they seem to have a newer version selling for a grand) and you might just never feel the need to upgrade.

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/501136052/onkyo-ht-s9100thx

Most everyone needs to buy new speaker wire and RCA sub cable, but they are cheap at monoprice.com


----------



## ccfc1986 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just found this system on newegg for $550, is this any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120160

Thanks!

***EDIT***

We posted at the same time - nice system you linked, i guess the one i linked is a lesser version... whats the major difference and whats the cause of the price difference - is there that much of a hardware difference going on here?

Thanks again Generic, you are awesome for spending the time to help me out


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

550, I would jump on that. Good thing I don't have room for it right now. 

I just glanced over the new one, and the only main difference I can tell is it supports HDMI 1.4


----------



## ccfc1986 (Sep 2, 2010)

Whats the core difference in revisions for the latest HDMI v1.4

I think i read something about networking sharing through it (not sure how that works) - and other minor improvements...

Is v1.3 good for a while? Or should v1.4 really be where i should look...

Cheers once again Generic,

As for the one i posted for 550 - thats a good deal right? Not a bad setup for the price i don't think - and free shipping and no tax - you can't go wrong IMO.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, if you can get the 9100 for $550, do not hesitate or someone else will grab it out from under you.


----------



## ccfc1986 (Sep 2, 2010)

It wasn't the 9100 i listed, sorry for the confusion - its this model :

ONKYO HT-S6300

That's for $550.

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There's an open box 9300 for about $700 shipped at newegg now. If you can get that, it's also a great deal.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jamo?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The Jamo looks to be roughly equivalent to what you'd get in a HTIB scenario. What's your total budget?


----------



## ccfc1986 (Sep 2, 2010)

Total budget would be up to 800 at the VERY most. 700 would be my more comfortable area.

Cheers

T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a question that hasn't been asked what are the measurements of the room LxWxH?


----------



## ccfc1986 (Sep 2, 2010)

My living room is roughly 14x15 with the normal sized ceilings (10ft i believe). We have carpeting throughout, no wooden floors etc.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A standard $800 budget recommendation would be:

$300 2 pair of Behringer 2030p or 2 infinity Primus fronts and center
$300 Onkyo 500 series AVR
$140 Dayton Sub-120
$ 30 Cheap surrounds
$ 30 Cables and wire from monoprice

Down the road, your AVR and front speakers will be solid. You can upgrade your surrounds and sub as you need to.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I will offer two choices and here they are. (Sub and Wiring Borrowed from Marshall's recommendation)

Onkyo 507 $189.99

Infinity Primus 162 set of 5 $424.95

Dayton Sub-120 $140

Cables $30 from monoprice

Total $784.94

or 

Onkyo 508 $209.99

Infinity Primus 162 set of 5 $424.95

Dayton Sub-120 $140

Cables & Wires $30

Total $ 804.94 (Slightly over your max budget)

_**Note* Receivers are Refurbs from Accessories4Less, Speakers are listed at Crutchfield, Sub from Parts Express and Cables and Wires from MonoPrice.
*_


----------

